

Show HN: Accumi – Cofounder equity splitting - accumi
https://www.accumi.com/

======
smt88
If you go into this much minute detail (and spend time doing it) to calculate
equity, you already have some big problems:

1\. Prioritization -- 0.0002% of the company doesn't mean anything if you
don't make any money

2\. Trust -- you shouldn't need to track the time of co-founders (can't
emphasize this one enough)

3\. Selfishness -- unless you're building the product or making it
substantially cheaper to acquire customers, your time isn't that valuable (in
other words, be realistic)

This seems like a tool for people who think they're going to get into
Facebook- or Snapchat-sized disputes about tiny percentages of equity. You're
not the next Mark Zuckerberg (and that's ok) and you don't need to worry this
much about equity. Just build your product and get people to use it.
Everything else is secondary.

~~~
accumi
Hi there-- thanks for checking out Accumi and I appreciate your feedback.

There are a lot of founders finding this app useful. Typically they are not
trying to build the next Facebook, but instead have a small side project and
are working with others who are pitching in in their spare time. In this
situation, it is very useful to have a flexible equity arrangement where
equity can be earned in real time.

